# [GPub Milano] Non vi sembra ora ?

## ElDios

Ciao ragazzi... non vi sembra ora di fare un nuovo Gpub?

Avvisate se organizzate che fosse sono riuscito a tirare dentro anche lxnay.. quel bidonaro ha comprato la macchinina nuova.. quindi magari viene a fare il rodaggio!  :Wink: 

Sciau

----------

## codadilupo

ecco, direi che si puo' fare  :Wink: 

Quando ? Dove ?

Venerdi' prossimo c'e' un nuovo concerto: Andrea Parodi (www.andreaparodi.com)

Si puo' magari gemellare  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## federico

Ma come siamo festaioli ultimamente eh !

----------

## codadilupo

beh, nessuno disponibile ?

Non ditemi che siete tutti fuori a festeggiare s.valentino, non ci credo  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> beh, nessuno disponibile ?
> 
> Non ditemi che siete tutti fuori a festeggiare s.valentino, non ci credo 

 

Questo venerdì decisamente non posso  :Sad: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ciao a tutti.

Beh, a me servirebbe un Gentoo Installation Day piuttosto.... non riesco proprio a far andare il mio nuovo notebook.

Andrea

----------

## randomaze

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Beh, a me servirebbe un Gentoo Installation Day piuttosto.... non riesco proprio a far andare il mio nuovo notebook.

 

Il rischio sarebbe arrivare alla fine dello stage un poco ubriachi  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bandreabis

Magari con un cicchetto.... non mi va in kernel panic.  :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Magari con un cicchetto.... non mi va in kernel panic. 

 

Hai aperto un thread con questi problemi?

----------

## bandreabis

Sono due giorni che cerco di trovare la soluzione nel forum, ho cercato anche nel wiki ma nessun aiuto effettivo.

Una sera di queste dopo il lavoro e se trovo il tempo tra una lezione e l'altra, apro un thread... se riesco ad attivare il framebuffer ad una risoluzione decente magari riesco a postare gli errori che da (ci sono numeri a raffica e qualche ACPI qua e là).

Qui ero interessato a trasformare un Gpub in un InstallationPub.... 

Andrea

EDIT: se col liveCD gentoo parte, vuol dire che in un modo o nell'altro il mio notebook lo posso far andare... immagino.

Già mi scoccia dover lasciare una partizione per Windows....!!!

----------

## randomaze

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> EDIT: se col liveCD gentoo parte, vuol dire che in un modo o nell'altro il mio notebook lo posso far andare... immagino.
> 
> Già mi scoccia dover lasciare una partizione per Windows....!!!

 

Esatto. Se parte con il LiveCD in un modo o nell'altro. Ad esempio copiando la configurazione e ricompilando o, al limite, copiando direttamente i binari del kernel del LiveCD

----------

## stefanonafets

Dai, fissiamo una data?

Non me la voglio perdere (è ormai + di un anno che non vengo a un gpub...)

Fatemi sapere ok?

----------

## stefanonafets

(Non l'avevo mai fatto prima in questo forum, ma...)

Up   :Rolling Eyes:   ...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Che ne dite di venerdì 24?

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Che ne dite di venerdì 24?

 

direi che per me va bene  :Wink: 

P.S.: io ci sarei dalle 21.00

Coda

----------

## stefanonafets

Perfetto, ci posso essere (scongiurando una reperibilità all'ultimo istante...  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

dove?

----------

## randomaze

Io, salvo cambiamenti dell'ultim'ora non ci sono.

E penso che sará lo stesos per tutti i venerdí da qui a giugno  :Razz: 

----------

## stefanonafets

E' arrivata la bella notizia, venerdì sono reperibile ...

Ca**o!!

(vedo di far carte false, ma se tutto rimane com'è non ci sarò)

Cmq, nel caso mi riesco a liberare, l'appuntamento sarebbe al Movida ?

----------

## ElDios

Purtroppo io stasera non ci sono... causa rimpatriata con i vecchi compagni delle superiori...

-_-' ... Zombatevi anche per me e Yulius..

----------

## stefanonafets

Io ci sarei,

non mi ricordo come si arriva al Movida (se ci si trova al Movida),

quindi se qualcuno si fa trovare in stazione sarebbe meglio...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Riassumendo, chi saremmo?

----------

## federico

Non avevo letto gli ultimi aggiornamenti...

----------

